# He runs away from me



## Leafletbloom (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello! I'm kinda new in taking care of Bettas (well kinda although I had taken care of Bettas since I was young but I was a kid and know nothing about really taking care of fishes)

Here's Wish, A blue crowntail and I got him a day ago
I just noticed he runs away from my hand (maybe he's scared?)
I also tried to feed him but after that he still run away from the sight of a hand or finger 

I'll be really careful in taking care of him and hopefully he would like me and not run away from my hand soon )

Good day!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

OoOooOooooooo...he is pretty. Wish is an adorable name. I am sure he will get use to you soon, just keep moving slow while he adjusts.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

He's probably traumatized by horrible things that happened in the store (tapping fingers, bad water changes, unattended small children, etc). He'll learn to trust you in time. I've had my female for 11 months, and she's still afraid of fingers on the side of the tank. She's not shy with fingers inside the tank, though. I hand feed her live and frozen foods, and she comes right up. It's backfired a bit since she attacks my fingers if I'm adding plants to her tank. 

I love your little guy! It might take a few weeks for him to settle into his new home and have his personality show. Be patient; it's worth it!


----------



## Tealight03 (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes I've had a couple that were scared of fingers but once they learned fingers means food they warm up pretty fast.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Just like any pets, they need time to settle in their new home  it's rare that you find a pet of any kind that immediately, since the first second, get all warmed up to you. Bettas are smart though so he'll soon learn to associate your finger with good things (food) instead of bad things (loud tapping, shaking, etc). Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Leafletbloom (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you all for the encouragement! I'll be really patient 


January 22, 2016 (update)
He doesn't speed of that much with the finger anymore but still swims away from hands ) I just noticed sometimes he also likes to hide and duck his face in between a cave-like space of rocks. He also made a bubble nest the other day (I hope it didn't upset him when I changed his water)


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Leafletbloom said:


> Thank you all for the encouragement! I'll be really patient
> 
> 
> January 22, 2016 (update)
> He doesn't speed of that much with the finger anymore but still swims away from hands ) I just noticed sometimes he also likes to hide and duck his face in between a cave-like space of rocks. He also made a bubble nest the other day (I hope it didn't upset him when I changed his water)


Nah, their nests.are fragile and break up on their own pretty quickly, building a new one will give him something to do.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats on your new guy! He will warm up to you very soon, I have a few boys who aren't much of a finger Betta, but they've come to learn that I love them and will care for them. Don't worry too much about his nest, after his water change he'll build a new one soon!


----------



## Leafletbloom (Jan 20, 2016)

*Update Jan. 24-27, 2016*

Jan. 24 I noticed he was swimming less and was staying either on top being still or bottom always sleeping. I also noticed he was gasping so I was concerned. He was darting around then would suddenly halt and stay still. Then I didn't know about Ich but I noticed white spots that, for sure I know, wasn't there in the first place.

Jan. 25 I went to the petstore and they gave me methylene blue. I removed all the rocks and plant (which I think where the Ich came from. I didn't know you had to quarantine the plant first before putting it in). I also made the water a little shallow so he doesn't have to swim much (for now) to get oxygen. 

Jan. 27 The white spots that was in his eye and body are now gone  and he's making bubble nest again (not as much as before though) but he seems better than before.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

That's great news! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Leafletbloom (Jan 20, 2016)

*Improvements! *

Feb. 8, 2016 Happy Chinese New Year!! He definitely doesn't have Ich anymore and is being more active than ever! Yay! I can see his personality and natural behavior more now and he is so interactive lately. His fins were still curled at the ends though, however he looks healthy and very interactive. 

He still swims away from my hand (no doubt) xD but he follows me when I only put one finger out. 

I noticed he wasn't digesting his old food. Like how it was eaten is how it goes out. It also looks like he was getting bloated because the pellets were big and I only feed him one or two pellet a day. So I bought a different food and he liked it better. He started jumping out of water for it. Ofc I wouldn't do it all the time xD I don't want to tire him out while he keep jumping out of water. But yes! Definitely an improvement, hooray!! :-D


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Daw! One of my girls gets stressed if I come close to the tank, but it really depends on what they've been through. What size tank is that? Adding more plants will help with a scared betta.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm glad he's improving!


----------

